# Elektronische Vertriebswege und DRM: Der Tod des Gebrauchtmarktes?



## PCGH_Carsten (16. September 2008)

Nach den letzten Meldungen über DRM und die zunehmende Verbreitung von Accountgebundener Software sowie des Verkaufes über Vertriebswege, die keine Original-Datenträger mehr beinhalten, habe ich mir gedacht: So weit so gut - keine störenden Schachteln, kein doofes CD-/DVD-Gesuche mehr, nur noch eine Liste mit Passwörtern.

Allerdings: Immer mehr Hersteller stellen dem Weiterverkauf von Gebrauchtsoftware mehr oder weniger große Steine in den Weg - obwohl bereits Microsoft von deutschen Gerichten darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass der Weiterverkauf kompletter Software – also inklusive Datenträger (!) –  durchaus legal sei und entsprechende Klauseln in den AGB somit unwirksam.

Spielehersteller koppeln ihre Produkte zunehmend ebenfalls an Accounts und Registrierungen. Auf eleketronischem Wege gekaufte Games haben aber immer weniger mit einem klassischen Produkt zu tun, sondern ähneln auch vertrieblich eher Nutzungslizenzen.

Über kurz oder lang stirbt damit m.A.n. der Markt für Gebrauchtsoftware – weil es schlicht nichts mehr gibt, was man noch legal verkaufen könnte.

Wie seht ihr das? Ist das für euch ein Problem? Oder wayne?


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

Wenns doch mal alles so einfach wäre. Leider bin ich einer derjenigen, wo das DSL Netz nicht besonnders gut ausgebaut ist. Nur ne 1000 Leitung und da fängt das Problem schon an. Spiele bei Steam laden dauert eine Ewigkeit.

Naja von wegen weniger Verpackungen Das ja auch nicht ganz richtig. EA hatte das System ja auch schon ne Weile bei den Addons für Battlefield. Die Packung gibts trotzdem, nur ohne Inhalt.

Ich mag lieber die Orginalen CD/DVD´s...wenn mal ne HDD abraucht, dann muß ich nicht alles wieder neuladen, sonder einfach rein ins Laufwerk und gut ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

Ich wollte mir erst Spore holen, aber das hab ich dank der DRM gelassen. Deshalb kommen auch solche Sachen wie "Musikload" oder "iTunes" für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn ich Geld für etwas ausgebe, dann soll ich damit auch (legal) machen können was ich möchte, da ich es erworben habe.

99 Cent für EIN Lied ist schon sehr teuer. Wenn man dieses (als überspitztes Beispiel) dann nicht mal auf einen USB Stick/MP3 Player laden darf oder auf eine CD brennen fürs Autoradio, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr, was sich die Industrie dabei gedacht hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

Nein, der Gebrauchtmark wird hiervon eher weniger berührt werden.

Das Problem ist eher die andere Seite -> bevor mans gebraucht kaufen kann, muss es jemand im Laden kaufen.
Und hier sehe ich die Probleme sprich es werden sich viel weniger Leute solche Software wie Spore kaufen.

Aber auch bei Mass Effect gehe ich davon aus, das es einige wegen des Kopierschutzes (ist ja der gleiche wie bei Spore) nicht gekauft haben, nur ist der Unterschied das Spore eher was für Familien und so weiter ist und hier betrifft es nunmal die Leute wesentlich stärker...

Kurzum: mit so einem Mist schneiden sich die Firmen nur selbst ins Fleisch...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. September 2008)

@ Stefan:

Bei Spore hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man so dumm sein kann. Wieso hau ich so nen DRM-Müll drauf, und wundere mich, warums sehr wenig gekauft wird?

Raubkopien haben kein DRM oder sonstige Nachteile, also warum den Käufer dafür bestrafen, dass einige Leute keine Lust auf einen beschissenen Kopierschutz haben?

Leider Gottes isses also genauso illegal, eine benutzbare Version von Spore zu laden, während das durch den Kopierschutz unbrauchbare Original eingeschweißt im Regal steht...
Daher lass ichs ganz mit dem Kaufen und Verschenken dieses Spiels..

e:/ Was ich zu gebrauchtsoftware eigentlich sagen wollte:
m.M.n. kaufen sich Leute ein Spiel eher, wenn sie noch die Möglichkeit haben, es bei Nichtgefallen weiterverkaufen zu können. Dann hat man wenigstens nciht ganz soviel Geld ausgegeben, da man durch den Verkauf auch wieder was reinholt.

Mein Gedankenbeispiel: 50 Leute kaufen sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall, und weitere 50 Leute mit dem Hintergedanken, es eventuell weiterzuverkaufen.
So, nun wurde das Spiel 100 mal verkauft. 25 Leuten gefällt das Spiel nicht, und diese verkaufen es für die Häfte des Preises weiter.
Im Endeffekt haben es zwar 125 Leute gekauft, der Publisher hat aber nur 100 verkauft.

Also "verbietet" er Gebrauchtsoftwareverkauf: Die 50 Leute von vorhin kaufen es sich trotzdem, nur bei den anderen 50 Leuten kaufen es sich nur 33, da die anderen sich nicht sicher sind, ob sie es zu 100% behalten wollen. 
=> 83 Leute haben das Spiel gekauft, und 83 gespielt. 17 weniger als mit Gebrauchtsoftwareverkauf.

=> Das Spiel wird insgesamt weniger verkauft und die Vertreiber schneiden sich ins eigene Fleisch-
Vergessen habe ich diejenigen Leute, die sich das Spiel gekauft hätten, würde keine DRM-Beschränkung bestehen. Diese müsste man noch von den ersten 50 abziehen... Also noch weniger PErsonen kaufen das Spiel als ursprüngllich ohne Beschränkungen beim Wiederverkauf.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. September 2008)

dieser blööde DRM-mist....nur ärger hat man mit sowas....
ich bestehe auf meine cd´s und dvd´s mit hüllen....die wie trophäen über meinem arbeitsplatz thronen....
es steht ja ausser frage das wir unseren enkeln mal erklären werden was cd&dvd`s waren!
aber ich hoffe das man dann auch noch was  in seinen eigenen händen halten kann.
es geht mir um das gefühl etwas zu besitzen!


----------



## Wassercpu (11. November 2008)

An den Pcgames hängt natürlich ein riesiger Markt...Grakas, Prozis, Mainboards, Speicher und und und..

All das würde komplett zusammenbrechen wenn es kaum noch gut Games für den Pc gäbe..

Ich glaube das hier die Hardwareindustrie eingreifen würde...wenn Ihre Märkte betroffen wären

Also, ohne Games bräuchte ich nur nen billigen Bürorechner...


Ich für meinen Teil kaufe nur legal ....Aber das ist echt teuer 50-70 euro für ein Game?

Dann muss es schon sehr gut sein und selbst dann..

Games müsse einen Realen Preis bekommen....Wenn ich irgendwann nur noch Onlinegames kaufen kann dann nur zu einem Preis von 20-30 euro.....

Im Moment warte ich auf Ebay und Co das die neusten Games an Wert verlieren und ich se für 30 euro bekomme...Sonst ist das nicht finanzierbar...4 Geile Games auf einmal kaufen? 200 euro?

Das brauchen manche Familien zum Essen im Monat...

Ich glaube der Markt muss sich regulieren....Entweder man hat die möglichkeit Games wieder zuverkaufen (2-3 reicht ja) oder Preise werden gemässigter....

Vielleicht müssen Hardwareentwickler die Softwareentwickler unterstützen oder Werbefinazierungen anpeilen.-.....

Das letzt Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen....

Zum Schluss mal ehrlich , ich habe einmal the Darkness auf na Kotzsole gezockt mit Gamepad...alter das war so übel...das es mir keinen spass gemacht hat obwohl das Game super war....

Ich spiel nur mit Maus und Board....Fps....sonst las ichs


----------



## Rainman (11. November 2008)

um zu sehen ob einem das Spiel gefällt, lädt man sich doch die Demo

da brauch man nicht fehlkaufen...und zum weiterverkaufen wär ich zu faul: wieder neu einpacken und bei ebay reinstellen? nee...

ich bezahl auch keine 50-70 €, vor allem nicht wenn die Entwicklerfirmen ihre Millionen an die Manager auszahln und heulen, dass sie vor lauter Raubkopien hunderte Mitarbeiter und  mehrere Games streichen, sowie die Preise anheben müssen.

ich bin auch für so ne Art Spendenaktion für diejenigen, denen das (raubkopierte) Spiel gefallen hat und die die weiteren Produktionen unterstützen möchten.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. November 2008)

DRM sucks, das ist klar. Aber wieso wollen die entwickler oder die publisher auf Teufel komm raus einen ELEKTRONISCHEN Kopierschutz (der sowieso gleich darauf geknackt wird) erstellen und nicht mal auch andere Wege gehen? Die gute alte Handbuchabfrage oder die Wählscheibe wie sie in den Spielen von vor 15-20 gebraucht wurden kÖnnten doch mal wieder zum einsatz kommen, wenn sie diese in eine DVD-Box kriegen oder gar (endlich! ) mal wieder Pappkartons kréieren. Diese sind nämlich nicht nur platzraubend, wie die firmen es gerne darstellen, sondern vor allem schön anzusehen und Sammlerstücke sowieso. Aber das würde ja wohl 10cent zuviel kosten also lieber ein paar cent sparen als ein paar millionen scheffeln... super logik!


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

ich finde das schlimm, das man mit einem legal erworbenen produkt nicht mehr machen darf was man will, oder dieses gar durch drm o ä unbenutzbar werden (mir bei slinter cell 4 und colinmcrae dirt passiert), es sollte dann zumindest so sein, das man eine lizenz zum einmaligen benutzung hat, die dann aber eben auch nur noch einen bruchteil kostet...

also zb einmal durchzocken 10 euro...


----------



## xamreffehcs (11. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ich finde das schlimm, das man mit einem legal erworbenen produkt nicht mehr machen darf was man will, oder dieses gar durch drm o ä unbenutzbar werden (mir bei slinter cell 4 und colinmcrae dirt passiert), es sollte dann zumindest so sein, das man eine lizenz zum einmaligen benutzung hat, die dann aber eben auch nur noch einen bruchteil kostet...
> 
> also zb einmal durchzocken 10 euro...



für einmal durchzoken fänd ich sch****
aber wenn man für 15 euro eine einmal lizens für 30 -40 euro 
ne zwei fach lizens                                        und 
für 50-60 euro ne unbegrenzte version kiregen würde 
das fänd ich gut  

und die preise wären auch ok


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

xamreffehcs schrieb:


> für einmal durchzoken fänd ich sch****
> aber wenn man für 15 euro eine einmal lizens für 30 -40 euro
> ne zwei fach lizens                                        und
> für 50-60 euro ne unbegrenzte version kiregen würde
> ...



was hab ich denn anderes gesagt??? eine einmal lizenz 10 euro...


----------



## violinista7000 (12. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ich finde das schlimm, das man mit einem legal erworbenen produkt nicht mehr machen darf was man will, oder dieses gar durch drm o ä unbenutzbar werden (mir bei slinter cell 4 und colinmcrae dirt passiert), es sollte dann zumindest so sein, das man eine lizenz zum einmaligen benutzung hat, die dann aber eben auch nur noch einen bruchteil kostet...
> 
> also zb einmal durchzocken 10 euro...



Das ist keine schlechte idee!  Ich würde eine unbegrenzte Lizenz kaufen wenn das Spiel mir richtig GUT gefallen hat, und deswegen will ich es meherere mal durschspielen. So musst man sich nicht um weiterverkaufen kümmern, wenn es mir nich gefallen hat.

Es wäre gut wenn die Redaktoren/Moderatoren der PCGH deine idee weiterleiten könnten.  Ich glaube, es ist möglich ein Kompromiss zu machen! Oder?


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. November 2008)

Ich habe mit DRM ganz miese Erfahrungen beim hier schon genannten Musicload gemacht: 99Cent pro Titel fand ich eigentlich ganz okay, weil ne CD teurer gewesen wäre, aber nach Graka-Aufrüstung, Windows-Neuinstalltion wegen Virus und neuer CPU waren die Aktivierungen weg und glatte 50€ dahin. 
Seitdem kommt mir keine Musik mehr mit DRM auf den Rechner und gleiches gilt für Software, wobei ich bei MassEffect mal ne Ausnahme gemacht hab. Bei Spielen, die an einen Account gebunden sind (HL2) handhabe ich es so, dass ich möglichst für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account anlege. Dann kann ich die Dinger inkl. Account verkaufen, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen. 

Zu den Preisen: Ich finde 40€ für gute Spiele eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber wenn dann 49€ für verbuggten Mist mit nur 50% der versprochenen Features verlangt werden, kann ich nur sagen "Selber Schuld!", wenn das Spiel öfter gesogen als gekauft wird. Im Falle von The Witcher hätte ich btw. auch locker mehr bezahlt, weil das Spiel einfach rockt, aber das neue Stalker... Da würde ich nicht mal 10€ für ausgeben. Glücklicherweise konnt ichs zurück geben. 

Und was das mit dem Online-Vertriebsweg angeht: Ich halte auch lieber eine Scheibe in den Händen, als dass ich die Software herunterladen muss. Vielleicht will ich in 10 Jahren nochmal das Spiel spielen und dann sind die Server längst down. Bestes Beispiel sind so alte Spiele wie Schleichfahrt und Co. Da hat man zwar ne Silberscheibe, aber Patches zu bekommen ist fast schon ne Kunst. 
Außerdem denke is, dass der Gebrauchtmarkt für die Verbreitung von Spielen wichtig ist. Wenn man den Gebrauchtmarkt aushebelt und einen neuen Teil veröffentlicht, kann man sich nicht über den schnellen Kauf bei eBay die Vorgeschichte holen, sondern muss sie direkt von der Homepage beziehen und womöglich noch Vollpreis für ein 2 oder 3 Jahre altes Spiel bezahlen. Somit lässt sich mit einem erfolgreichen ersten Teil, der auch gebraucht verfügbar ist auch der Absatz des Nachfolgers steigern.


----------

